# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Who has American Bullfrogs

## Wambli

How many people on the fourm have American Bullfrogs... ?  

Anyone let them catch feeder goldfish for dinner... is this hard for them?

I have a 4' X 4' encloser with a 3' X 3' pond in it... Just getting ready to put the for into her new home... I have to get a male bullfrog this fall I think it will be big enough for them.  just wondering how hard it will be for her to catch the food in a large enclosure... the 10 gallon aquarium was small so she could trap her prey... now its a wide open area... 

well if you have a American Bullfrog let me know about your setup and feeding habits...

----------


## John Clare

Bullfrogs are pretty unstoppable - I think the frogs could catch the goldfish if the water is not deep.  I don't keep bullfrogs personally.

----------


## Kurt

I wouldn't worry about your frog going hungry. Think about it, they do have to catch their prey out in the great outdoors and they manage to do so quite well.

----------


## John Clare

Bullfrogs are eating machines - if it's edible they will find a way to get it.

----------


## B1GFROG

They really are, John. Don't have any right now, but have taken care of a few. Always can go check out back for some when I want. Definitely one of my favorite types of frog.

----------


## Blumen

Hi!

I have rescued over 30 Bullfrogs from our inground pool this last month. Our pool was let go for about 4 years, it was a huge "pond" for frogs and toads. Since we were burying it, I had to rescue "everyone." 

I built a small pond and put 4 large bullfrogs and about 4 small ones in. The rest I put about 250 yards away in a creek type ditch, which is secluded with trees, rocks, etc.

I figured the frogs that stayed in my little pond could leave if they couldn't get enough to eat. I put the pond in the middle of large flower beds which are very overgrown. I have found the frogs sitting in areas under my flowers, perhaps looking for food. They all have returned after they had venture out. One large one did go back to the buried pool and found his home gone.

Also the few hundred tadpoles I caught were mostly all eaten by the frogs.

They are such an enjoyment to watch. I can be inches from them as I clean the string algae from the pond. But today I have to get in the pond to work on my large lilypad. 

I also added a few hundred baby toads the size of a fly to my flowerbeds that I rescued just after they left the water. I have to be very careful walking around out there. I sure hope those bullfrogs are not getting out of the pond to eat them!

I just love my bullfrogs!
Debbie in Pa.

----------


## John Clare

> I also added a few hundred baby toads the size of a fly to my flowerbeds that I rescued just after they left the water. I have to be very careful walking around out there. I sure hope those bullfrogs are not getting out of the pond to eat them!


I'm afraid that's exactly what you've done - provided bullfrog food.  I respect the American Bullfrog as a species but they really are just eating machines.

----------


## Blumen

Hi John,

I truly understand that all these creatures have to eat, but those poor little toads. All of the large toads I rescued moved to the front of my house and over to the neighbors apple orchard. Also the tree frogs moved up to my house. I don't even weedwhack around the gardens because of the toads, hand pull all the weeds.

When we had that pool which was quite large filled with swampy water and the frogs all those years, people were amazed that we never had mosquitoes. 

Debbie

----------


## John Clare

Well I'm a big fan of toads - pity you can't replace the bullfrogs with the toads.

----------


## MasterHoyt

I have an American Bullfrog.  It's a young male juvenile I believe, as identified by 2 exotic wildlife veterinarians.  

I would like to see an American Bullfrog Care Sheet on this Forum!  

Pictures of habitats/setups of Ponds vs. Aquariums/Terrariums would be nice!  

Also, I need lots of help and information, please, regarding care and things to improve the quality and quantity of life for my bullfrog "Tibbet" (named by my younger brother after the American secret agent that gets killed in one of the James Bond movies, because it sounds cool and rhymes with "ribbet").  

I raised 5 tadpoles in my fishtank, and gave four away to people, three of which went to the same guy, who is a PhD grad. student in the area that I keep in contact with.  I kept Tibbet and the other one is with someone else.  

I'm new to this forum, but I have a lot of great ideas!  I'm really hoping that I can help out with some ideas, and that we can learn a lot from each other.  I have a serious background in animal science and veterinary medicine, but I'd prefer to stay somewhat anonymous.  I grew up in one part of the USA and now study at a completely different part, far from my family.  

I also keep a freshwater coldwater fish tank.  I'm very serious about my aquarium and frog tank.  

Also, I am very busy with my studies, but I plan to keep in touch when I figure out how to use these forums better.  Please do not delete this post if it's in the wrong place, but send me a message about where to put more background things and also a quick and brief tutorial of how to use this forum would be great, with occasional other tips, but not too much right now!  

Sincerely,
Master Jack

----------


## Kurt

It will not be deleted, it may be moved, but not deleted. Welcome aboard.

----------


## MasterHoyt

Could you all please post as much detailed information regarding your bullfrog habitat set-up as possible?  And other things that you had done that worked, and what didn't work.  

I'm a little concerned that Tibbet is not eating as much as he should be, and that he is not growing as fast as he should be.  

I rescued him from a fishing shop, he was being given away as bait.  I raised him up, hoping to give him a better life than he'd have had on a hook.  

Sincerely,
MasterHoyt

----------


## toadallytoads6489

> Could you all please post as much detailed information regarding your bullfrog habitat set-up as possible?  And other things that you had done that worked, and what didn't work.  
> 
> I'm a little concerned that Tibbet is not eating as much as he should be, and that he is not growing as fast as he should be.  
> 
> I rescued him from a fishing shop, he was being given away as bait.  I raised him up, hoping to give him a better life than he'd have had on a hook.  
> 
> Sincerely,
> MasterHoyt


My setup is an outdoor 4' by 2.5' "koi" pond that turned out to be a swampy frog pond. Currently I have 2 bullfrogs, along with a Northern green frog and a leopard frog. Last year I had a very successful breeding season with my bullfrogs. In the corners I have large rocks for them to sunbathe on and to help them get out. I occasionally add minnows and crayfish to give them extra food. Around the pond I have very larde hasta plants and there are some rocks up in the water for the tadpoles. Inside the pond I have a few lily pads and some water lettuce.

----------

